

Ask HN: Equity for non-technical employee? - rustyd

There's been a lot of discussion about equity for first technical employee. How about a group of technical founders looking for a first business development hire?
======
fatalerrorx3
I don't know, I'm the first technical employee of a healthcare startup and I
feel like I might have gotten less than I should have but who knows (I got 5%,
and I'm literally developing the entire product from the ground up).. It's all
meaningless at such an early stage anyway since we're still developing and
have very few users and aren't live to everyone

------
Zenst
Well I know HR are paid in souls, apart from that money or promise of money
works for everybody else in various forms.

